# Rockport Reds



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

This low tide has really gotten the red bite going. They seem to be everywhere right now with St. Charles full of 18"-22" reds. We a found some larger fish in Carlos and Northern Aransas Bays but not in near the numbers as St. Charles. I really haven't been looking any farther north lately just because there has been no reason to make a longer run. If things keep up we are looking at a crazy good spring!!


----------

